
Securing your car from cyberattacks is becoming a big business - Foggydog
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3081467/car-tech/securing-your-car-from-cyberattacks-is-becoming-a-big-business.html
======
id122015
I asked before how could a cracker break into a computer that doesnt run any
server, and found out that if i want to be absolutely safe, should keep my
documents printed on paper. So i can see the future only is going to get
worse, not just cars...

